# Small urban skylines in China (excluding metropolises)



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Cities totally unknown medium to tiny size, they have some grouping of buildings and vertical housing boom of China.In this thread are not included in the metropolises.Includes any urban cluster as independent cities, counties and others.

*Linxian, Shanxi*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/59714912










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/59711299


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Huixian, Gansu*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/339e738b4710b9129657af7dc3fdfc039345222a.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2f9c72f082025aaf22a52748fbedab64024f1a29.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pingguo, Guangxi*










http://pic23.nipic.com/20120803/9395106_231357851000_2.jpg










http://pic19.nipic.com/20120227/9395106_120741543000_2.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1600510973


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qingxu, Shanxi*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/6ae61a4c510fd9f948fe4fc8252dd42a2934a440.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2124978090#!/l/p1


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lingshi, Shanxi*










http://www.lingshi.gov.cn/uploads/县城全景wj.jpg










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%D1%C5%D5%AB%C0%CF%C8%CB/pic/item/83ad732a5320a1ae033bf6af.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiexiu, Shanxi*










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1785719992










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../d66b7c1ed21b0ef4c0562ae8ddc451da80cb3e77.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/cb8aa2d3572c11df049209bb632762d0f603c2bf.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yuanping, Shanxi*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/6a369d510fb30f24200eab55c895d143ac4b030a.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Liulin, Shanxi*










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1918435849?see_lz=1










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/81984128










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1649673225










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e435add6277f9e2fa4602e451f30e924b999f360.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1779147305


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Manzhouli, Inner Mongolia*










http://tzgfn.blog.576tv.com/files/UploadFiles/2009-10/1019424065.jpg










http://img624.ph.126.net/Rk_MQHcAGSRzGcmCXpG_zQ==/3012345200759272412.jpg










http://img2.fengniao.com/product/89/608/ceu3iabp953k.jpg










http://www.nipic.com/show/1/62/4774266kf8335f60.html










http://img.pconline.com.cn/images/u.../24/c0/10264134_1327404484680_1024x1024it.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Houma, Shanxi*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/35406046










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e1a039292df5e0fe4c600c155c6034a85fdf72ed.jpg










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/dcy9226/pic/item/354e78a0b43dc2af471064c5.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pingliang, Gansu*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../9070eaf81a4c510f0d31b5ba6059252dd52aa549.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../b0b2c8177f3e67098da6125f3bc79f3df9dc559b.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../cecdd62a6059252d0c304aa4349b033b5bb5b91b.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/537e552c11dfa9ec0f7f617f62d0f703908fc1b6.jpg










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/77510025


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice! This is something you really rarely see, because everyone focusses on the large cities. Keep up posting


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Linxia, Gansu*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/097eff1f4134970affa1614795cad1c8a6865d31.jpg










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57816534










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57816608


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hejian, Hebei*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/7c55f3deb48f8c54c7f99ef23a292df5e1fe7fcd.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/90ad8226cffc1e174879d4ec4a90f603728de92a.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c6ca36d3d539b6008968ef95e850352ac65cb777.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/190b4ced2e738bd4a7beb26fa18b87d6267ff914.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/60da9c82d158ccbff4cfbfcc19d8bc3eb03541dd.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lin'an, Zhejiang*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/46421770










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/9371473










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/9371401


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qingyang, Gansu*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/7f3e99504fc2d56263823c8be71190ef77c66cd1.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/512dd60735fae6cd399444070fb30f2442a70fbe.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/b48d4510b912c8fceb2a19abfc039245d7882185.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Suichang, Zhejiang*










http://www.gotosc.cn/upload/2011/11/2120419883.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/mpic/item/c869c13dd69457de9f3d62b1.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jinyun, Zhejiang*










http://upload.17u.com/uploadfile/2005/11/14/16/2005111414541473356.jpg










http://a3.att.hudong.com/02/69/01300000282753122985699078017.gif


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qingtian, Zhejiang*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c555a244ad3459827cb09c800cf431adcbef8476.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/mpic/item/2d30d61b554f34dbad6e7593.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xingping, Shaanxi*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/98309235


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jizhou, Hebei*










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1190148105?pn=8










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/87e336d12f2eb93872d287afd5628535e5dd6f31.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/bc600c7b02087bf464c36d7cf2d3572c10dfcf69.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1190148105?pn=8










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c32cf4d3572c11dfdc3787b6632762d0f503c2b2.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2da192eef01f3a2914cc57999925bc315d607c52.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/4428e11190ef76c66993d9459d16fdfaae516714.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xuanhan, Sichuan*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/44413383










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/88510520










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/18a8eaf81a4c510f66ba38a26059252dd52aa57d.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zichang, Shaanxi*










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/godgiven1/pic/item/3303d613950aea81ac6e751c.jpg










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/godgiven1/pic/item/b8396f6803157510ebf8f8c4.jpg


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

dongpo is a district to meishan city,dongpo is urban area of meishan city.
qingbaijiang is a district of chengdu,it's suburb area of chengdu ,or a satellite city of chengdu.

hey ,guy .could you post some jintang county 's piCS?jintang is about 30 kilometers far from chengdu city .


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jintang, Sichuan*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../dac87bcb0a46f21f83739017f6246b600c33ae35.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/bf139313b07eca8086de747c912397dda0448350.jpg










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/89500096


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Chenxi, Hunan*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/baike/pic/item/9d82d158ccbf6c817fdeb20abc3eb13532fa4063.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wuwei, Gansu*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/1096027










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/34061652










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/73837638


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiayuguan, Gansu*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/11713005










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/14558167










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/16326035


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wuzhong, Ningxia*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/95482625










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/95482658










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/85990924










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/85990728










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/85990956


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Guyuan, Ningxia*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/99903051










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/99903041










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/99903053


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jixian, Tianjin*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/69581597










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/69567342










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/15714404


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yuanjiang, Hunan*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/71224374


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Anxiang, Hunan*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/94120420


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kuancheng, Hebei*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/58838774


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

the photoes of jintang were photo in several years ago.my i have your QQ account ? thread starter .
i want to send some newest photoes of jintang county .


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Would like to see your recent photos of Jintang County.Click the second little square right to the top left of the text field and put the image link.If you have pictures from other counties in Sichuan that have skyline, could add.

*Xinmi, Henan*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/25843295










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/30087333










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/30088629


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Most of them are old photos!


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Many of them are recent.China has a very fast vertical growth since 2008 until now, I believe that in the near future this growth will be decreased to improve the structure and details of the agglomerates.The city of Guyuan is the oldest among the photos above 5-7 years ago.

*Gongyi, Henan*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../c9d54534970a304eb8c777fdd1c8a786c8175c1e.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/841288453http://www.gongyiphoto.com/bbs/attachment/35_16_a89cf6324e20603.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2128883034#!/l/p1










http://upload.17u.com/uploadfile/2005/10/26/3/2005102622504199004.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/mpic/item/77ee720e2f66eff47acbe1c4.jpg


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

chengkou county,chongqing city.
chengkou located in northeast chongqing city ,chengkou has common border with sichuan province and shanxi province.it's about 450 kilometers far from urban chongqing city .









http://img.scol.cn/data/attachment/forum/201312/30/232210kbkmdzbzbsazkmgn.jpg










http://img.scol.cn/data/attachment/forum/201312/30/232505hlkxj016tx4qskql.jpg










http://img.scol.cn/data/attachment/forum/201312/30/232934wouf0fkfchho5shh.jpg


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

kai county of chongqing city ,located in southeast chongqing ,280 kilometers far from chongqing city .









http://i41.tinypic.com/ae7fhk.jpg









http://i41.tinypic.com/2r4rbsp.jpg









http://i43.tinypic.com/1zou4qp.jpg










http://i41.tinypic.com/262s1td.jpg









http://i44.tinypic.com/ifpjrk.jpg










http://i42.tinypic.com/suwvo4.jpg










http://i40.tinypic.com/29o3mdh.jpg









http://i42.tinypic.com/6eoq4z.jpg










http://i39.tinypic.com/n5sgep.jpg









http://i43.tinypic.com/o791xv.jpg









http://i39.tinypic.com/15z1503.jpg










http://i44.tinypic.com/72yil3.jpg









http://i42.tinypic.com/hvqbsz.jpg










http://i41.tinypic.com/2q3bzwm.jpg










http://i41.tinypic.com/2up8y69.jpg










http://i43.tinypic.com/343s0sn.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Renqiu, Hebei*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/61ff43166d224f4a6cb95d5409f790529822d15d.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/1aee15ce36d3d539db1b21843a87e950352ab053.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/15f3cc8065380cd7b73b0e4ea144ad34588281fd.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lingbao, Henan*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/6a94b3de9c82d1582f4b6737800a19d8be3e428c.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f88b6d224f4a20a43d480c4f90529822730ed005.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/10f9034f78f0f73699997e890a55b319eac4136b.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9e8295cad1c8a786bbe5f18b6709c93d72cf5081.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/69860ef41bd5ad6e50c0de6f81cb39dbb7fd3c93.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jurong, Jiangsu*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/ce1373f082025aaf01c86652fbedab64024f1ab4.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c8ca7bcb0a46f21fa7b766caf6246b600d33aea3.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/01178a82b9014a902f4e7e24a9773912b31bee33.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9713564e9258d10929c45e50d158ccbf6d814df0.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/4be736d12f2eb938a398626bd5628535e4dd6fb5.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Liyang, Jiangsu*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9c16fdfaaf51f3de2f0e7a2494eef01f3a297936.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/mpic/item/9b85a6af7b70f1e87dd92ae1.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/b3af2edda3cc7cd96764706a3901213fb80e913c.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhongwei, Ningxia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84817264










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84816979










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84816901










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1717032950










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2a0b92eef01f3a29eaadc45e9925bc315d607c9c.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiaxian, Shaanxi*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103333196










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103333214










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103333937


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Aba, Sichuan*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95680800


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wenchuan, Sichuan*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97759433










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97759420










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45759372


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Luanchuan, Henan*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54951705










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93921116










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%C9%E3%D3%B0%CA%A6%BD%F0%B8%D5/pic/item/7a1c602be0aa6ef14723e82d.jpg










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70369648










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%B0%AE%D4%DA%E8%EF%B4%A8/pic/item/bc023f109ed34d46203f2e3a.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qin'an, Gansu*










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/885191500










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%C9%BD%C1%D6%D6%AE%CA%BF/pic/item/6a37ae200a8211444c088d09.jpg










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%C9%BD%C1%D6%D6%AE%CA%BF/pic/item/3e31ebab2a5e62897cd92ab0.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jian'ou, Fujian*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38818411










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51251606










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38804575


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lueyang, Shaanxi*










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%C5%F1%D4%C6%C9%FD/pic/item/656d1ede659c8656ccbf1af6.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/d17c08f790529822188c313dd7ca7bcb0b46d474.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9e7cdc54564e92586e66fd139c82d158cdbf4e58.jpg?v=tbs


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Renhuai, Guizhou*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/8af1a144ad3459825026a0c70cf431adcaef84e7.jpg










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56098884










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56098885


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Guangshan, Henan*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/3ce876094b36acafb1d242407cd98d1001e99c60.jpg










http://bbsimg0.dahe.cn/Mon_1207/551_1013928_f0eb181dfdfd019.jpg?159










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/ccc09f3df8dcd10082b3589a728b4710b9122f61.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Laixi, Shandong*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30274038










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44897279










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42756312










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43233815










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43233810


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rongcheng, Shandong*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77524154










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105394459










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105395202


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yunxiao, Fujian*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63523189


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yongnian, Hebei*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/69017407










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/67976432










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/67976432










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/54761821










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/51361466


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Chiping, Hebei*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7582194










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/235249540923dd54615416d4d109b3de9c82482c.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/a377acaf2edda3cc71e5099c01e93901203f92ce.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Fengfeng, Hebei*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/5a06caef76094b366371155fa3cc7cd98f109dc8.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/5dd1dbb44aed2e73e1c9889e8701a18b86d6fa8f.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/bc816159252dd42a85530e19033b5bb5c8eab851.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Fuding, Fujian*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/69326a81800a19d80479fb4533fa828ba71e4681.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/179c9513b07eca80165f46a7912397dda04483a1.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2706a01ea8d3fd1ffe46dd7a304e251f94ca5fb4.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1226513235?pn=13


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Anxi, Fujian*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/86678417










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/59161567










http://www.fansimg.com/uploads2012/07/userid212501time20120715054209.jpg http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2012&picid=628399


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yongchun, Fujian*










http://cache.house.sina.com.cn/city2010house/city2010/83/bd/20100505_39539_1.jpg http://city2010.house.sina.com.cn/detail_39539.html










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/baike/pic/item/9c16fdfaaf51f3decd4c9a1d96eef01f3b2979c8.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/baike/pic/item/4034970a304e251f0a08c781a586c9177e3e53cf.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/baike/pic/item/a1ec08fa513d269743602b2457fbb2fb4316d813.jpg










http://p1.pccoo.cn/bbs/20130830/201308301749306297.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wu'an, Hebei*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/30adcbef76094b366db09aafa3cc7cd98d109d56.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/d9548b1001e93901746ac59d7bec54e737d196b2.jpg










http://p1.pccoo.cn/bbs/20131006/201310061754266416.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ningjin, Hebei*










http://img.ph.126.net/wI1WANa74AxlFye53BCXFA==/3291849852631951416.jpg http://liushui0318.blog.163.com/blog/static/12654504820103139427304/










http://img313.ph.126.net/pbsyC5a_0XMHHGnyqEUEBg==/3672122546168121040.jpg http://njdongzhuang.blog.163.com/blog/static/1104616322011419112315311/










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/72f082025aafa40f66163f74ab64034f79f01942.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1654830841


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lincang, Yunnan*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/99938521










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/100278620










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/99938528


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wenchuan, Sichuan*










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1_wenchuan_county_sichuan_panorama_2013.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lanling, Shandong*










http://pic.baike.soso.com/p/20140530/20140530084358-1923939569.jpg










http://pic.baike.soso.com/p/20140530/20140530084506-2018640671.jpg










http://pic.baike.soso.com/p/20140530/20140530084543-24087767.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shuifu, Yunnan*










http://www.ctps.cn/PhotoNet/Profiles2011/20140715/20147151519265399.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Liling, Hunan*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99268827


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shuozhou, Shanxi*










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%BD%F0%B7%DB%B1%DF%D4%B5/pic/item/3c33843711f99100ac4b5f2c.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f1b999504fc2d56201085c11e71190ef77c66c4f.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/bea569600c338744a3a6a380510fd9f9d62aa068.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1975259614


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hongdong, Shanxi*










http://im.588.hk/forum/201312/01/174702vzkrrr4rzx78zivm.jpg http://www.hongtong588.com/forum/thread-60126-1-1.html










http://img3.fengniao.com/forum/attachpics/239/10/9521823.jpg http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/1427919_2.html










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/86249d3d5df7b959bba1670c.jpg?v=tbs


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Feng, Shaanxi*










http://www.gangu.gov.cn/Files/BeyondPic/2010-9/25/39266_201009232138211aPEN.jpg










http://www.tianshui.com.cn/Files219/BeyondPic/2010-9/24/10092322012d0334897c59d41e.jpg










http://img3.fengniao.com/forum/attachpics/686/197/27439270.jpg http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/pic/slide_290_3020267_58583774.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shouguang, Shandong*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/5e6734a85edf8db1f4c617f40923dd54574e74b8.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f0d4572c11dfa9ec43113c8762d0f703918fc16e.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e7dae71190ef76c6c29aea039c16fdfaaf516750.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1719052697


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xiaoyi, Shanxi*










http://www.fansimg.com/uploads2012/09/userid237219time20120902141224.jpg http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?picid=776389&year=2012










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/c997e8c4b74543a9da86e54f1e178a82b8011425.jpg










http://xy.wenming.cn/mlxy/fc/201402/W020140219686088051469.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*HOLINGOL SKYLINE (INNER MONGOLIA)*













































http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_47a307c40102yqwi.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*TUQUAN SKYLINE (INNER MONGOLIA)*









http://upload.xingandj.gov.cn/2016/0707/1467847609936.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*DATONGXIAN SKYLINE (QINGHAI)*



























http://www.xiangshu.com/read.php?tid=3342728&page=-1&fpage=1


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*ZIXING SKYLINE (HUNAN)*













































http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4112869058 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4134561979 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3968164034


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*LINGAO SKYLINE (HAINAN)*































































http://mt.sohu.com/20161209/n475390097.shtml
http://images.hainanfz.com/Files/pi...-5788-4b7d-9aee-1f4e1004bba7_autowaterimg.jpg
http://news.hainan.net/Editor/img/201704/20170401/big/20170401150955769_3391767.jpg http://www.fangfang.net/ueditor/php/upload/image/20170426/1493197060133243.png http://image.0898pf.com/upfiles/images/201607/04/0414676181234291.jpg http://www.lingao.gov.cn/lg/lyz/tslg/201609/t20160922_2122898.html
http://www.lingao.gov.cn/lg/lyz/tslg/201609/t20160922_2122898.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*WUZHOU SKYLINE (GUANGXI)*













































http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3320400165 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3411660344 http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/3523424.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*PANZHIHUA SKYLINE (SICHUAN)*



























http://www.pzh.gov.cn/d/file/p/2015/03-05/183bb52a2b817f0885a67a81f2757b6f.jpg http://www.pzhghjs.gov.cn/images/xxgk/gzdt/2015/2/6/c388b601-4433-4c4e-9c6d-4ee1c22c8cf8.jpg http://www.pzhghjs.gov.cn/xxgk/gzdt/544291.shtml http://n1.itc.cn/img8/wb/recom/2016/08/25/147211801602278414.JPEG http://mt.sohu.com/20160825/n465978805.shtml


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*FENGFENG MINING SKYLINE (HEBEI)*































































http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4bfa90fa0102wkoo.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*XINJI SKYLINE (HEBEI)*













































http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/attachment/Mon_1306/199_26_3e382d894537ec1.jpg http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=90507 http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=57442


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*XINJI SKYLINE (HEBEI)*









http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=138053


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*JINZHOU SKYLINE (HEBEI)*



























http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=118861&fid=201&page=1


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*XINLE SKYLINE (HEBEI)*













































http://i.imgur.com/G8YrXf6.jpg http://www.fansimg.com/uploads2015/07/userid333148time20150724145128.jpg http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?pid=927657 http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=87289 http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=87784&fid=202


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*PINGSHAN SKYLINE (HEBEI)*



























http://www.sjzsyjxh.com/bbs/read.php?tid=96706&fid=196


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*QIXIA SKYLINE (SHANDONG)*



























http://www.sdqixia.gov.cn/cn/img/text3324.jpg 
http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/2a33349b033b5bb5c23e5c9937d3d539b700bcf6.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2258838556


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*FUPING SKYLINE (SHAANXI)*









http://tpic.home.news.cn/photogallery/xhpic1501/M07/3D/20/wKhTlVjuzGWEMcHhAAAAACWwvhM289.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*HUAINING SKYLINE (ANHUI)*































































https://tieba.baidu.com/p/4533692314 http://www.anhui365.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2090225
https://tieba.baidu.com/p/4556642966


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*YUZHOU SKYLINE (HENAN)*













































https://imgsa.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e72b0f7b02087bf4ccda39e5f6d3572c10dfcfc3.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3610419425
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3610419425 http://wx4.sinaimg.cn/crop.0.0.1024.575.1000/005Uf1mFly1fbp552tjkyj30sg0gtdw6.jpg http://pic30.photophoto.cn/20140115/0040039454560987_b.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*JIANGSHAN SKYLINE (ZHEJIANG)*



























http://www.czjs.gov.cn/zjjs/zjjs_jxjs/201501/t20150130_128514.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*QIAN'AN SKYLINE (HEBEI)*


















http://bbs.zol.com.cn/dcbbs/d657_59379.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*SUIZHONG SKYLINE (LIAONING)*


















http://youimg1.c-ctrip.com/target/fd/tg/g4/M04/D9/E6/CggYHVXXRmeAFD9jAAOYlyUYcWc450.jpg http://you.ctrip.com/sight/krabi616/1704929.html https://youimg1.c-ctrip.com/target/100c0d0000006xokxFA10.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*YUHUAN SKYLINE (ZHEJIANG)*



























http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/beccf343308b740154ee/2000 http://img2.zjolcdn.com/pic/0/17/82/88/17828824_981230.jpg http://img2.zjolcdn.com/pic/0/17/82/88/17828826_232988.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*SUIFENHE SKYLINE (HEILONGJIANG) - 100.000 inhabitants*



























http://travel.qunar.com/youji/5982426 http://f.hiphotos.baidu.com/lvpics/.../9345d688d43f879429273d08d11b0ef41bd53a3f.jpg https://lvyou.baidu.com/pictravel/c25bb2262c8b1935a3d76ee3


----------

